# neobike klapp/faltrad wie neu



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120512617720&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

verkaufe das rad von meinem verstorbenen opa wer was zum campen oder für die city braucht zu schlagen ,nicht für ddd gedacht kein downhilldirtoder dual bike


----------

